# Tips to identify pin hole leak in waders?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

You can try turning them inside out and lightly spraying them with rubbing alcohol. The pinhole leaks will show up darker, but that method may only work with gore-tex. Also try spaying them with a little bit of warm soapy water and force air out of them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> This season is going to chit. First the felt falls off one of my wading boots and now I have a series of leaks in my waders. They appear to be small, pinhole leaks. To give you some idea of the size, one leak left about a water spot on my pants about the diameter of a coffee can. The problem is I think they are at the seams which makes it difficult to actually see the holes. My waders are the type with the non-insulate nylon upper and neoprene booties. They're an older version of the version shown below.
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/p/mens-encounter-waders/0h1r
> 
> ...


Time for new waders.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> I will give those tactics a try to see how bad it is.
> 
> Spoke with Orvis and they have a repair option. $40 blanket cost and 4 to 6 weeks to repair the waders at their shop in Virginia. If they can't be repaired the $40 is not assessed and they will work to secure an undisclosed discount on a new pair.


Go on Amazon and search for McNett Seam Sealer. This was recommended to me from Orvis Home Office. They also have iron on mend patches.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

fill them with water and look for leaks. Honestly, they sound worn out, I would get new ones.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lay them out flat, create a clamp for the chest opening, and fill them with air from a compressor is how I would locate any holes. If you don't hear the leaks you can spray down the outside with a small spray bottle full of water mixed with a bit of dish soap. Even the very smallest of leaks will produce bubbles. However, like others have said, if you have four leaks now there are most likely more to come. Probably time to go shopping soon.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> I will give those tactics a try to see how bad it is.
> 
> Spoke with Orvis and they have a repair option. $40 blanket cost and 4 to 6 weeks to repair the waders at their shop in Virginia. If they can't be repaired the $40 is not assessed and they will work to secure an undisclosed discount on a new pair.


I'd do that and buy another cheaper pair to hold you over and use as a backup for the future. Llbean flyweight are $99 with a great guarantee and their shipping is usually very quick. When I place a friday order I usually have it by Tuesday or Wednesday the next week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> Is this the product you are referring to?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MCNETT-Sil-N...1474676622&sr=8-2&keywords=mcnett+seam+sealer
> 
> ...


Herhttps://www.amazon.com/Gear-Aid-Repair-Adhesive-Sealant/dp/B01DCFVAV2/ref=pd_sbs_200_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=R2XTESR11E5YGMT5R108e's the link I used.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I just bought a set of the Silver Sonic convertible waders. They fit very well, but I have not had them in a stream yet. The build quality seems very high, and I like the "convertible" option to them...


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I really don't think you can go wrong with Orvis.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Well that didn't take long. Had these waders six months and they sprung a leak. Went for a wade yesterday and upon getting waist deep in a pool I felt a trickle of water near my tookus. After cleaning and letting the waders dry I hit it with a flashlight and can see a spot of obvious wear on the inside. A picture is shown below. There's no evidence of a hole, piercing, or cut that I can see. Would this wear spot be sufficient for water to enter?

Also, does anyone know what the heck Orvis is referring to by "heat tape"? The repair instructions are below along with a picture of the fabric they included, but no "tape" came with the waders. I Google search various combination of Orvis + tape and I don't get anything. Even the Orvis website appears to only sell Aquaseal glue. Any insight?


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I've used Tear Aid patch type A work great for me. Have two patches on my waders now.


----------

